# looking for MTB cycling shoes size 8.5-9 for road bike use



## redrobin (31 Dec 2011)

I am looking for MTB cycling shoes for road bike use ( so not big heavy ones) size 8.5-9 

looking to spend no more than £ 30


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (31 Dec 2011)

I've no idea what these are like (and they look like you might need overshoes in winter) but Decathlon's own brand stuff is generally good value. These are in budget and on offer http://www.decathlon.co.uk/mtb-3-shoes-id_8110631.html

Oh, and they also have these on offer and look like you can adjust the cleat position. But not so good for walking in. http://www.decathlon.co.uk/mtb-5-shoe-id_8126367.html


----------



## redrobin (31 Dec 2011)

cheers guys


----------

